# Motorhoming in the Canary islands



## Geoff1950 (Oct 19, 2016)

We are planning to go to Tenerife and Gran Canaria in January for several months but can't find information re  motorhome sites and wildcamping . Anybody have any experience of the Canary Islands or where I can get more info?.?


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Oct 19, 2016)

We used to go to the Canary islands(Tenerife,Gran Canaria and Lanzarote) every year on a package holiday for February half term,the weather at that time of year is like a warm spring day in the UK so I can see the attraction in long terming over the winter.

There was quite a few motorhomes on the islands,nearly all of them wild camping as campsites are scarce.There are lots of places to wild camp,some right on the beach.The motorhomes we saw were mainly German or Dutch registered who quite often had gone over in groups.

The big drawback is the ferry cost,the route is from Cadiz or Huelva in southern Spain,it takes about 2 days and is very expensive especially if you have a cabin.The inter island ferries are quick and easy to use but again can be expensive for non residents.

I did research doing the same thing a while back and came to the conclusion it would be better to fly and go long term self catering and renting a car,there are some good deals to be had the longer you stay.Hiring a car is also very cheap for longer rental periods.


----------



## witzend (Oct 19, 2016)

Got interested in this thread and found this.

Below we provide some GPS coordinates of places to spend the night in Tenerife.

Golf North Buena Vista. N-28 ° 22'22'' W, 16 ° 52'11''. 
El Puerto de La Cruz. N-28 ° 25'06'' W, 16 ° 33'16''. 
Recreational area of ​​the boiler (La Orotava). N-28 ° 21'28'' W, 16 ° 30'07'' 
Camping de La Punta del Hidalgo. N-28 ° 34'14'' W, 16 ° 19'51'' 
Coast Hidalgo tip. N-28 ° 34'23'' W, 16 ° 19'52''. 
The Puertito of Guimar. N-28 ° 17'11'' W, 16 ° 22'55''. 
Camping area of ​​"La Jaca" Arico. N-28 ° 06'52'' W, 16 ° 28'02''. 
Camping Red Mountain Tejita beach. N-28 ° 02'05'' W, 16 ° 33'39''. 
San Miguel de Tajao. N-28 ° 06'26'' W, 16 ° 28'26''. 
Cookies. N-28 ° 00'31'' W, 16 ° 39'44''. 
El Palmar. N-28 ° 01'23'' W, 16 ° 42'17''. 
Los Cristianos. N-28 ° 02'39'' W, 16 ° 42'36''. 
Camping area of ​​Las Lajas (Vilaflor - Teide). N-28 ° 11'29'' W, 16 ° 39'55''. 
Camping area of ​​La Caleta, Costa Adeje. N-28 ° 05'57'' W, 16 ° 45'02''. 
Paradise Beach. N-28 ° 07'07'' W, 16 ° 46'35''. 
Playa de La Arena. N-28 ° 13'40'' W, 16 ° 50'30''.
Here   Rent Motorhomes and Caravans


----------



## winks (Oct 19, 2016)

Just had quick look at a ferry to La Palma in December and it came out at €1400 for two people in a 6m van. It's a 60+ hour crossing which is fine by me but I know it would not play well with the boss.

We also go to the canaries a couple of times a year and have seen Spanish ,Dutch, French and German vans on Fuerteventura, Lanzarote and Tenerife just parked up on the shore top usually. We even saw a British registered panel van, could have been a Tribby, in Playa Blanca, Lanzarote. If you do take the plunge, make sure you go to La Palma on your travels. It's totally stunning to anyone who likes the mountains and forest terrain.

Let us know if you do it. We are off to Tenerife for a month this winter and a fortnight on Fuerteventura in an all inclusive hotel but we always hire a car and get around the island. Perhaps worth noting, our month in Lanzarote cost about the same as the ferry crossing alone would cost from Cadiz.

Cheers

H


----------



## colinm (Oct 19, 2016)

IIRC Don Madge went to Canaries in his van some years back.
In all my travels I've only ever come across one commercial campsite, this was on La Gomera and would probably be accessible with a panel van.
All the 'camping grounds' I've seen have been some sort of scout type fields, no attendant, no facilities except maybe a tap.
As above, seem to be plenty of Germans wilding.


----------



## Tony Lee (Oct 19, 2016)

> and it came out at €1400 for two people in a 6m van



That is heaps cheaper than the equivalent trip to Iceland


----------



## witzend (Oct 19, 2016)

Tony Lee said:


> That is heaps cheaper than the equivalent trip to Iceland



And the weather will be Heaps better to in the Canaries


----------

